# hardest schwinn parts....



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 22, 2013)

whats been your worst headache when searching for parts for your project schwinn..... for me its been a rear deluxe autocycle fender for a 46 cantilever


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 22, 2013)

Sorry, not Schwinn, but I want to complete my Super Deluxe by finding the top of my pedestal light.










For my Schwinn, front fender matching color (Maroon/Burgundy
Might go after the battery can and light later.


----------



## Dave K (Sep 22, 2013)

Shorty brake lever at a resonable price.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 23, 2013)

Been looking for a 51 girls schwinn panther tank for my wife's two tone green.....forever!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mruiz (Sep 23, 2013)

On my side of the woods, prewar stuff is disappearing I have a Motorbike pending a tank for 2 years.
 I gave up looking.
 Mitch


----------



## sbusiello (Sep 23, 2013)

I've only been looking for a few months, but I am new to the hobby... Looking for a 1942 Schwinn new World front fender and chain guard.

any one have some hanging around?  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## airflo11 (Sep 23, 2013)

SJ_BIKER said:


> whats been your worst headache when searching for parts for your project schwinn..... for me its been a rear deluxe autocycle fender for a 46 cantilever




What makes the rear fender on a 46 different ? I'm curious cause I'm building one and don't have fenders yet.  Thanks.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 23, 2013)

airflo11 said:


> What makes the rear fender on a 46 different ? I'm curious cause I'm building one and don't have fenders yet.  Thanks.




Called the shortie fender.   Distance between stay indent and lower mounting tounge is shorter. Only on very very early 46 bikes


----------



## airflo11 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks. Guess I gotta find one of them now too!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 23, 2013)

*fregggggin schwinnnn....errrr*



fatbar said:


> Called the shortie fender.   Distance between stay indent and lower mounting tounge is shorter. Only on very very early 46 bikes



the 46 rear is really hard to find....im gonna go out a limb and say is up there with a double duty fork in hard to find items.....i got excited because i thought i had one and it was either a late 46 or 47 stock and im debating either cutting out a section but that will change the brace sipport location thrwing off the way the rack legs sit with the brace legs....decisions decision


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 23, 2013)

My hard part at this moment is the damn postwar rack reflector cup!!!


----------



## jkent (Sep 23, 2013)

A Hi-Low front drum brake setup for a 1940 Schwinn BA107.
Still Looking!!! Hint Hint............


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 23, 2013)

jkent said:


> A Hi-Low front drum brake setup for a 1940 Schwinn BA107.
> Still Looking!!! Hint Hint............




Email sent


----------



## airflo11 (Sep 23, 2013)

*BC117 Tank*

How about a tank for a BC117??? Preferrably in blue...


----------



## schwinning (Sep 23, 2013)

*Steel tank for 20" dx spitfire*

Steel tank for 20" dx spitfire. Been looking forever. Can't find one at a decent price.


----------



## dxmadman (Sep 23, 2013)

*On the subject*

On 20 inch Schwinns, any body have a prewar 20 incher for sale? Yes a Prewar, I have a 24 , " looking for fenders, but a prewar 20 is on my Christmas list this year, I've seen more areocycles and autocycles than prewar 20's. What's up with that?


----------



## dunebike (Sep 23, 2013)

*Hi-Low brake*



jkent said:


> A Hi-Low front drum brake setup for a 1940 Schwinn BA107.
> Still Looking!!! Hint Hint............




I possibly have the set up that you need. What condition are you after?


----------



## bushb2004 (Sep 24, 2013)

Headlights for a 1959 Panther 2


----------

